# Humidity during hibernation



## Tyler Bevers (Feb 19, 2020)

I’ve heard different things about this topic so I would like to clear this up. Do tegus need proper humidity while they are down during hibernation. I love the channel “Rose City Reptiles” and he said that tegus do not need humidity while hibernating but I have also heard other things that humidity is still very much needed during hibernation. Would love to clear this up! Thank you!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 20, 2020)

It's a matter of goldilocks. Too wet, and they'll get blisters. Too dry, and skin will crisp and they'll lose more water than they should. eco earh can keep things just moist enough in their hide for the winter, whereas sphagnum will require checking to make sure it doesn't go totally dry.


----------



## Debita (Feb 26, 2020)

So - nothing's easy when it comes to brumation. Except the saving on a few dollars of food. Most people err on the side of dryness. There are good misters/humidifiers out there that will intermittently mist throughout the day. A lot depends on your size of tank, and substrate.

Ask more questions, so the wiseguys on this forum can help more specifically.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2020)

We'll start asking ourselves questions, responding to our own answers!!!!!


----------



## Debita (Feb 26, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> We'll start asking ourselves questions, responding to our own answers!!!!!


Hahahahaha.....Yep - we get tired of waiting don't we??


----------

